# Odyessy PC925



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Any body try this battery running a new midrange EFI outboard? And the usual, bilge, Nav lights, live well. 

Weighs in at 26lbs and is pretty compact.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

No, but I looked it up and it looks like a great battery...looks to be on sale these days for around $160.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I use it for a four stroke EFI Mercury. No problems, believe the manual calls for a 1000 amp but this works fine.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm on my second one as a 50kw 4cylinder diesel generator starter. First one lasted 8 years. Keep a 2a trickle charger on it and it never fails to start the genset every 2 weeks.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Considering it never gets cold where you are and you don't run a large GPS, or obnoxious sound system I think you should be fine. Get rid of the livewell and don't even worry about it.

I may do it for my F70 when the Optima dies.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Heck, I ran a PC625 on a 50 etec for years. It did have problems when it got really cold, but otherwise worked like a charm. A PC925 should be fine.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on a new 50 4 stroke tohatsu. The requirements for starting/running is 850cca. The pc925 gives a burst of 900cca for 5 sèc then drops back to 330 or so. Was curious if that is enough to the run the EFI.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Mine lasted 8 years on a 2 stroke 60hp outboard.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I run a 925 on mine. Starts a 60 Yammy two stroke, runs nav lights, chartplotter, and a baitwell on the rare occasions I use one. Starts are lightning fast and the battery always seems ready even after a long day on the water. I'm not sure how it would perform with a modern, electronics intensive motor, but I'm very happy with it in my setup.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Look at flytyn Whip refurb. He may have one on a 50 Tohat 4s


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Using the Odyssey PC1200 for all my electronics (not much) and it has been an awesome battery for multiple years. Also have an F70 that I crank on it, along with Garmin 547 XS and the usual (bilge, running lights, etc..)


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a Odyssey PC1200MJT a cranking. 60hp Command Thrust. runs bilges, lights, lowrance etc.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

I have an Odyssey pc 680 on my shadowcast 16 and have had zero problems. I have Tohatsu 20 no efi, lights, bilge pump, micro power pole and dragon fly gps and have never had to charge it besides the motor when running. I was a little skeptical at first but these batteries are the real deal. No need to add weight with an optima.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a contrary view on batteries. Yes, lots of guys run a range of batteries... but the only guy I'd want to talk to is my motor tech about a starting battery. He (or she) will know exactly what your make, model motor needs for reliable starts in all conditions (and you might want something just a bit stronger than whatever is the "minimum"). Of course I'm a guy that won't rig a small craft without two batteries and the proper switch so that you can double up in an emergency....

You know the places I'm running... yesterday we clocked almost 75 miles round trip and only saw a handful of other vessels all day long. It's a lonely feeling being in the backcountry without a good starting battery...


----------

